# problema nella connessione internet

## luca120

ciao a tutti ho un problema nella connessione internet, in poche parole da live cd nessun problema internet via cavo andava adesso appena riavvio gentoo, la scheda di rete non viene letta anche danto il comando 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

 mi esce l'errore eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such devices la scheda di rete è una intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver -version 7.3.21-k5-NAPI

----------

## k01

in pratica non esiste eth0? neanche dando ifconfig -a? probabilmente non hai inserito il supporto alla tua scheda di rete in fase di configurazione del kernel

----------

## luca120

mmm io ho usato per compilare il kernel genkernel, poi anche dando il comando ifconfig -a non la vede  :Sad: 

----------

## bi-andrea

mi posso sbagliarem na può dipendere dal kernel personalizzato, è stato attivato nella configurazione la eth0?

quì trovi dell'informazioni

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

Se hai una rete tipo Voip o comunque hai una connessione tipo "rete lan" (la spina è più larga rispetto a quella del telefono), è meglio che installi dhcp (emerge dhcp), rende possibile ricevere automaticamente le informazioni sulla rete, IP,............

Per installarlo devi per forza usare il cd live e fare un chroot   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> mi posso sbagliarem na può dipendere dal kernel personalizzato, è stato attivato nella configurazione la eth0?
> 
> quì trovi dell'informazioni
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3
> ...

 

Meglio non sparare informazioni a caso....onde evitare di confondere l'utente novizio.

Se la scheda di rete in questione non viene rilevata è probabile che il modulo non sia stato compilato o, nel momento in cui sia stato compilato come modulo, abbia problemi ad essere caricato in memoria.

Il dhcp in questo caso non c'entra proprio

----------

## k01

se hai usato genkernel magari l'ha compilato come modulo e basta caricarlo, prova a dare:

```
modprobe e1000

modprobe e1000e
```

 *Quote:*   

> Per installarlo devi per forza usare il cd live e fare un chroot

 

non è detto, volendo si può scaricare l'archivio da un altro computer e copiarlo in /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## luca120

nulla, anche emergendo dhcp non va infatti adesso sto installando gnome da livecd intanto come faccio a risolvere quel problema?

----------

## k01

è ovvio che con dhcpcd o meno non cambia nulla visto che il problema è che non viene riconosciuta la scheda di rete dal kernel... se hai già provato a caricare i moduli e comunque non vedi l'interfaccia neanche dando ifconfig -a, dovresti provare a riconfigurare il kernel manualmente, e provare a inserire il supporto alla tua scheda ethernet come built-in

----------

## luca120

ok appena finisce di compilare gnome lo faccio grazie per l'aiuto, solo una cosa non ho capito cosa intendi per built-in?

----------

## k01

se non hai mai configurato manualmente il kernel è difficile da spiegare, in breve le opzioni del kernel possono essere compilate come built-in o come moduli, nel primo caso viene creato un kernel monolitico, tutto contenuto in un'unica immagine, nel secondo caso invece vengono creati più file oltre a quello principale, e si ha un kernel modulare, più leggero ma che necessità il caricamento di ulteriori "parti" (cosa che ormai avviene quasi sempre in automatico).

nel menù di configurazione le opzioni inserite come moduli sono contrassegnate con una M, quelle come built-in con un *

----------

## luca120

ok neanche fancedo modprobe e1000 e1000e e neanche con mettendo la mia schda ethernet (nel kernel) in  built-in cosa puo essere? (sto provando ad aggiornare il kernel alla versione 2.6.34) vediamo se cambia qualcosa

----------

## k01

ma dopo aver ricompilato il kernel hai copiato la nuova immagine in /boot e modificato grub in modo da avviarla? giusto per essere sicuri che tu stia usando il kernel giusto

----------

## luca120

mmm penso lo faccia automaticamente ho dato il comando 

```
genkernel  all --bootloader=grub all
```

 o devo comunque modificare il file menu.lst?

----------

## k01

non saprei, non uso genkernel, ma una controllata a menu.lst non guasta

----------

